# First year trapping journal



## SemperFi

Figured I would start a journal for my first year to help myself learn and any other newbies out there. First things first is my equipment. 4 MB 550's 2 coil offset and 1 Duke #2 that my buddy gave me. I'll be using cable stakes and 3/16 quick link to connect them. I'm using a trappers cap on the MB's and under rails on the Duke.  Traps, cable stakes, and quick links were washed in the dishwasher. Traps were then covered in leaves in the backyard for about a week to rust some. Everything was then boiled and the traps were boiled and dyed with logwood dye and waxed.  I chose to melt the wax on top of the water while I boiled and dyed my traps for one hour. I then pulled the traps up through the wax when I was done boiling. Everything was then hung to dry and stored in a rubbermaid tub.


----------



## SemperFi

Lures and Baits:
1.  MB coyote urine
2.  Caven's canine force. (it was free)
3.  Caven's yodel dog
4.  Fox Hollow GH-ll
5.  Mark June's Songdog Supreme
6.  Mike Marsyada's Dinner Bell


----------



## SemperFi

Went out today and set traps. 2 dirthole set, 2 post sets, and 1 flatset/double dirt hole set. Will try to post pics of the sets tomorrow for advice. I know the coyotes will give the final grade. Even though it was humid today, I had fun and learned alot. 

Things learned today:
1. Trapping in the heat and humidity is not for the faint of heart. 
2.  I need to clean my areas out a little better in the heat.  I had on short sleeve and my forearms touched some of the nearby grass and limbs on a few sets.  It was rainig a little bit, so maybe that will help some. 
3.  Hard wet clay sucks. Bedded one trap in that type of area and had to walk down the road to find some dirt for the sifter. 
4.  I'm going to need more traps.


----------



## javery

Good luck man.I write down what I use at each set,makes it alot easier to keep up with whats working.I've had good luck with the ghII and songdog supreme.Mark June's fox frenzy is good,also Jerry Lee's black magic.
 You can learn some good stuff at the trapping convention next month in Cordele and pick up more traps/supplies as well.


----------



## will_hunt_for_food

Where are you tapping devil dog, Bibb?  Your right about the heat, I did a little trapping this summer. I have decided to wait until it cools off before I resume.  Good luck.


----------



## Barehunter

This is gonna be fun!  Please keep the online journal going.  I can't find much to criticize so far. As you said, the yotes will let you know how you did.  Don't be too concerned about forearms touching stuff.  No matter what you do or how careful you are Mr. Songdog will know you've been there.  Best to try to minimize it of course but  main thing is that the trap be clean and scent free. 

Biggest mistake for beginners is improper bedding of the traps.  Just make sure they are rock solid in the ground.  Would love to see pics of the sets!  Another important thing is SOS....set on sign.  Its all about location.  A clean, rock solid trap ON location will catch yotes regardless of much else.

X2 on the Black Magic!


----------



## SemperFi

Went to check traps this morning.  Caught a  young girl on the flat set/double dirt hole.  Used Caven's Canine force in the holes and coyote urine and Songdog Supreme on the backing which was an old piece of pine set on top of an old ant hill.  Remade the set (with a different set of tools) and put the pooh she left at the backing.  It looked a lot better with the ant hill, but she demolished it.  Also had a pull out on one of the dirt hole sets.  Had GH-ll in the hole and urine and yodel dog on the backing.  Hair in the trap jaws and two lunge marks.  Must of just caught the toe.  Went ahead and just pulled that trap.  Had fun today.  Took my grandad who is 75 to check the traps with me.  He was grinning from ear to ear and so was I.


----------



## GAGE

Great job on the coyote, congrats and looking forward to lots more pics!


----------



## Barehunter

Great job!  Congrats!


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks fella's. She was my first on my first time out running a line.  I think i just started a new addiction. Thanks to all who contribute to this site. It's been a big help starting out.


----------



## javery

Good job on your first catch!


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks javery.  Does Jerry Lee have a website to order the black magic from?  At will hunt for food, Crawford Co.


----------



## javery

Yep,he has a website now, wildlifepredatortrapper.com
Jerry Lee's a good fella to deal with.


----------



## SemperFi

Had yote #2 waiting for me this morning in my remake set from yesterday.  Another young female.  I was surprised yesterday, but I was really surprised today when we drove up and there was another one in the same set.  I took her out and remade it agian, minus the pooh.  I also saw why I need to trim my pins on my 2 coil traps.  Chain got twisted up in the pin.


----------



## famlytraprz

Congrats, I will be fully consumed with coyote fever this time next month!


----------



## SemperFi

Had fun this week and learned a lot.  Going to check traps in the morning and pull them.  Won't be able to check them Sunday or Monday so I'm just going to pull them and clip my pins off and clean them back up.  Probably take next week off and try to find some more sign.  Like I said in my first post, I want this thread to be a place for me to learn and also any other new trappers to learn.  Hopefully at the end of each week I can post what I learned that week, and go over my sets with pics and figure out why they worked or didn't work.  I would be glad for any pro's out there to post advice or recommendations as well.  

Things learned this week.
1.  Not everybody understands or likes trapping.  Some people totally want to do away with it.  As a new trapper that is something that was in the back of my mind, but not given a whole lot of thought like someone who has trapped for a long time and dealt with those situations.  It was brought to my attention today and I want to say thank you, you know who you are.
2.  I need a flip top or a squirt bottle for my urine.  When pouring urine on a set it tends to want to run down the bottle.  Could possibly contaminate the trap bed or some other area if its not going where I want it.
3.  Using Fox Hollow Super Stakes, I need to drive them in a little further.  When I pulled to set them I had the whole loop sticking up in my trap bed.  I just turned the loop down and stuffed it in the driver hole and packed dirt on top of it, but I rather just have it under ground.
4.  Should have spent the extra money and bought the heat treated driver.  The cheap one is already mushrooming like MTP said it would.


----------



## javery

SemperFi said:


> Had fun this week and learned a lot.  Going to check traps in the morning and pull them.  Won't be able to check them Sunday or Monday so I'm just going to pull them and clip my pins off and clean them back up.  Probably take next week off and try to find some more sign.  Like I said in my first post, I want this thread to be a place for me to learn and also any other new trappers to learn.  Hopefully at the end of each week I can post what I learned that week, and go over my sets with pics and figure out why they worked or didn't work.  I would be glad for any pro's out there to post advice or recommendations as well.
> 
> Things learned this week.
> 1.  Not everybody understands or likes trapping.  Some people totally want to do away with it.  As a new trapper that is something that was in the back of my mind, but not given a whole lot of thought like someone who has trapped for a long time and dealt with those situations.  It was brought to my attention today and I want to say thank you, you know who you are.
> 2.  I need a flip top or a squirt bottle for my urine.  When pouring urine on a set it tends to want to run down the bottle.  Could possibly contaminate the trap bed or some other area if its not going where I want it.
> 3.  Using Fox Hollow Super Stakes, I need to drive them in a little further.  When I pulled to set them I had the whole loop sticking up in my trap bed.  I just turned the loop down and stuffed it in the driver hole and packed dirt on top of it, but I rather just have it under ground.
> 4.  Should have spent the extra money and bought the heat treated driver.  The cheap one is already mushrooming like MTP said it would.



You're doing great!I pulled my hair out the first year I started,couldn't catch one to save my life.I really learned alot talking to famlytraprz and some of the others on here.
 I put one of those spray nozzles on my urine bottle and it works good.Pick those yote and fox - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - up and save them for later.
 When you drive your anchors,wallow the top part of the hole out a little and you can drop any of your excess chain so it's not in the way.You don't have to set the anchor,the yotes will do that when they pull on the trap.
I got one of those hot rolled drivers and they burr up too after some use.Last year I had a couple made at the local machine shop we use at work.
 Stay with it!I'm looking forward to cool weather so I can get started!


----------



## SemperFi

Went and checked traps this morning.  Nothing in them so I tripped them and pulled them.  I did notice on one of them alot of dirt was caught between the jaws and prevented it from closing all the way.  I was wondering if this was from digging the trap bed to deep or packing the dirt to tight in that area.  Also the soil that I'm trapping in is mostly a sandy clay mix.  It seems to get pretty hard after a few days.  I'm wondering if I should bring black dirt from home in a bucket or sand to put back in trap bed and cover the traps?  Would doing this make a big difference at the trap site, being that it is different dirt and would be a little softer?


----------



## Barehunter

Assuming you are sifting the dirt that you cover the trap with?  You can bring in dirt or you can use peatmoss but either way you need to cover it with local dirt.   What Javery said on the urine bottle....I use spray bottles.   I greatly prefer chain on super stakes rather than cable.  Like Javery said you can easily get rid of excess chain...not so easy with cable.


----------



## SemperFi

Found the culprit for the traps jaws not closing all the way when I washed my traps off, a small rock. Caught just right in my jaws and fit through my sifter.  I was also wondering what is the best way to attatch trap tags?  Mine are currently wrapped around the swivel that hooks to the stake.  Is there a better way?


----------



## Barehunter

I don't know what sifter you are using but I bought one of those "lifetime" sifters and the holes are too big.  I missed several catches in rocky country due to that sifter.  I still have it in my bag and use it strictly for running leaf litter thru to blend flat sets.


----------



## SemperFi

I made one barehunter. 1/4 inch squares.


----------



## Barehunter

1/4" is fine.  Just a stray rock no doubt.  It happens.


----------



## SemperFi

Clipped the pins on my traps today.  Went ahead and boiled traps while I was getting them ready today and dyed and waxed again.  Looking at Tuesday or Wednesday, depending on weather, at setting them back out next week.  Wanted to post some pictures of my setup for anybody else starting out and to keep the journal on track.  First picture is my boiling pot.  Cheap one from walmart, but will handle half a dozen traps pretty easy.  Used half a bag of log wood dye today instead of a whole bag and it did pretty good.  Second and third picture are of my storage bins.  The big bin I store tools and transport traps in.  Second is a two level bin.  Baits and bait gloves in one section, and set gloves and pan covers in the other.  Fourth picture is of my modified my lean to wood shed to store traps and everything until I take it to the field.  Last picture are some things I made to save money, since it ain't cheap to get started in trapping.  Sifter was made from some scrap 2X4's and some 1/4 inch wire mesh I had around the house.  My catch pole is 4 1/2 feet and was made for less than $10.  I also had most of the material laying around the house.  Instructions for the catch pole were found on You Tube under Cheap and easy catch pole.


----------



## SemperFi

For all the new trappers, I wanted to cover the 3 things that seemed to be emphasized over and over again no matter where I was doing research.  Solid bedded trap, Set on Sign, and scent control.  The first one I don't think needs a lot of explanation.  You don't want your trap to move if coyote steps on jaws and not the pan.  Second is find sign.  Some You Tube I've watch would emphasize find the perfect backing.  The perfect backing isn't going to do much good if there is no coyote activity in that area.  Luckily for me there is more coyote sign than deer sign where I'm trapping.  Great place to learn.  It's like taking a kid to a stocked pond to learn to fish.  I basically ride around in the truck or 4 wheeler looking for tracks and fresh droppings.  When some are found I take a mental note of the area and know where to come and find the perfect backing when I go to set my trap.  I don't make special trips to scout for coyotes, but I'm usually out there a couple of times a week, so I'm scouting while I'm out there.  The last thing is scent control.  No matter how much we try to avoid leaving scent, the animal will know you've been there.  I'm still going to make every effort possible to try and leave the least amount of scent.  I use a kneeling tarp that I kneel on, (Cheap walmart tarp 4X8 folded in half).  I bought a cheap pair of rubber boots from walmart $12.  They are only worn from vehicle to trap site.  All tools where sprayed with scent killer and stored in bin with leaves and dirt.  I had to dump the dirt out though due to the bin sweating.  I use two sets of rubber palm gloves from walmart garden section.  1 pair for making sets and 1 pair for applying lures and baits.  I have a second set of tools for remakes after a catch.  They were just thrown together last week when I went to go and check my sets.  I basically grabbed a 5 gallon bucket and put a piece of rebar, my framing hammer, and my wifes garden trowel in it.  I grabbed an old wooden sifter from the camp house and threw it in there.  I really didn't think I would need it, but put one together just in case.  I had on my work boots and used a pair of cleaning gloves to remake the set last week, (I keep a box of cleaning gloves in the truck for cleaning pigs.)  Basically I was unprepared and used what I had on hand.  I guess the catch circle was full of enough coyote scent that it outweighed my scent, I don't know, but my second catch was in the remake.  I know I didn't want to contaminate my fresh set tools though.  I'm currently putting together a remake set of tools.  Again, I'm new to this, and just wanted to share what I'm doing to help give anybody who is new a place to start.


----------



## SemperFi

Went and made sets this morning.  1 dirt hole set, 3 double dirt hole sets, and one bone set with a deer skull half buried.  Wanted to get out there around daylight, but had to help the wife get my baby girl ready, so I didn't get out there till around 10.  It got hot quick.  I had a few beads of sweat fall into my trap beds on a few of them, so we'll see.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## JonathonJEB

That's awesome.


----------



## javery

They should stir around good with this cool weather,it got down in the 40's up here this morning.I'd be careful using big backings like that log.If you catch one there they can get alot of leverage off of that and maybe pull out,especially if you don't get a good hold.I found that out the hard way.My catches improved alot when I started using smaller backings like tufts of grass for my dirt holes.Those yotes are mighty suspicious.Good luck,I hope you wear'em out!


----------



## Stewcat

*trapping journal*

Keep it up. I look forward to checking your journal everyday.  Good job!


----------



## johnweaver

I really enjoy your posts, keep at it and good luck!


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks everyone.  Glad ya'll are enjoying it.  Javery and Barehunter, thanks for the tips and advice ya'll give.  I see the problem big backings can pose now that you have mentioned it Javery.  Hopefully I won't have to learn the hard way this time around.  Checked traps this morning with the headlights on the 4 wheeler around 6:30 due to obligations this morning.  Nothing to report today other than it was warm this morning.  Truck read 68 degrees at 6 am.  We had a pretty good rain Tuesday, so I was able to set on some real fresh sign yesterday.  Hopefully they will pass back through.


----------



## collardncornbread

Thanks for shareing your trials and errors. I have been out of trapping for over 20 years, just trying to get back into it because I havent seen any spotted fawns on the farm in two years now, but can hear coyotes yapping every night or so. I shot one a few weeks ago, and thats when I started puttin down traps. I have had some of your luck but I'm going to keep tryin till I get him.so far he has stole the bait 4 times and even stepped on the jaws twice, but not on the pan. 
I had so much rain during dog days I started using peat moss. Mabey it has an odor, but they have stepped everywhere but on the peat. now that the rain has let up I may go back to plain dirt.
Keep up the updates bro.


----------



## SemperFi

Hope you nail em cornbread.  Checked traps today and nothing going.  Had to go ahead and pull them.  Timber people started cutting yesterday and said they were headed my way.  Maybe one day I can leave them out for a week or so.  Going to head down to the creek next week and maybe put some sets out.

Things learned this week.
1.  Don't make sets in the middle of the day when it's in the upper 80's.  Got hot quick out in the open making sets.
2.  Thinking about switching and trying pogo stakes.  I was getting really frustrated with my super stakes and driver.  The ground gets pretty hard after about 12 inches.  I got 18 inch cables and kept pounding on them to get them in.  Once I got them drove down I couldn't get my driver out.  Checked out the driver and the tip had gotten slightly bent.  Hot and frustrated does not end with a good time.  I'm thinking if I go to the pogo's, it'll be a little cheaper while I'm sticking with cable.  I can also make stakes the length I want.  I'm going to go ahead and make the rest of my super stakes 12 inches.  Anybody else tried pogo stakes?
3.  Need to try and make smaller backings.
4.  I think I left my trap beds a little bare.  Could have blended them in somemore.


----------



## SemperFi

6 more 550's on the way along with a pogo anchoring system, Hiawatha Valley Predator Bait, and Minnesota Brand Predator Bait Plus.  I'm also going to try and make me a pack basket.  I've got an old kitchen transhcan in the garage that may work just fine.  Will post picture if it works out and is applicable.


----------



## collardncornbread

Here is a couple things I ran into lately.
I had a coyote stealing my bait. so I kept fencing him in. He has skipped the last two nights. But prior to that He would steal the bait and step everywhere except on the pan. I had started using Peatmoss to cover the MB550 traps. Mabey I should have finished with a dirt cover.also I just used a quick dye.Do you thinkI Should have used a wax?? 
next The heat makes it impossible to set a trap without sweating. So I got a couple of the foam type sweat bands. They work real good. I may try putting one around each arm next. Of course another week or so the weather should be a lot milder.
Good luck with the basket. I am thinking I would rather ride. I have an old Honda 4-wheeler in the barn. I may get it running again and build a rack for trap supplies. 
Oh I have tried some 12" earth cables. I really didn't think they would hold, but I was wrong. Even down here in the south where the ground is more sandy. I put down 7 of them for 2 weeks. I put a boom pole on my tractor and I stretched some chain links trying to pull them up. Not clay ground just sandy black dirt.I dont intend to tote my rerod stakes for now as long as I have the cable type.
I'll rebuild my sets tomorrow with a different style set and let tyou know what may have been around them.(Tracks)


----------



## SemperFi

Cornbread, I'm new to trapping so any advice I give will be mostly from what I read in a book, read online, or watched on YouTube, so take it for what its worth. If he keeps stealing you bait you might want to make a smaller diameter and deeper hole. You could also try putting a second trap slightly behind your first trap and set. Second option would be to just make a new set. Maybe try a step-down dirt hole set. Most of the videos I watched where peat moss was used, a thin layer of native dirt was run through the sifter on top of the of the peat moss to break up the color difference. Wax, from what I gathered, is used for an antirust agent and a lubricant for the traps. Just a way to protect your investment. I use logwood dye for my traps. I really like it. Only reason I'm looking at a basket is because gun season is about to start. Going to have to start getting off the beaten path where I trap. From what I've seen on YouTube, a horse couldn't pull the pogo anchor up drove 16 inches in the ground. Going to give them a try. Good luck cornbread.


----------



## collardncornbread

Same thing again. They robbed all the bait. they worked around the edge of the backing, and wouldnt step on the bare peat moss. I reworked the sets and  mixed the peat into the dirt, then sifted a light coat of fresh dirt over everything. I think I have been good on the scent, because they will hit the first night, good on the location, and bad on the front porch. They have worked hard to skirt the walkthrough. I think tonight will tell if it was the peatmoss. also not one trap has been dug up. all I have used in the KBL Quick Dye from Kaatz Bros. 
Cornbread


----------



## javery

I don't use the peat moss unless the ground is wet and it's either below freezing or going to get that way.I always try to use the local dirt if possible,use it for sure to sift over the peat moss.I like to try to get several buckets full of dry dirt to save for hard times during the winter also.If you got one digging from the side,you might try setting an extra trap where ever it's coming in from and blending it in really well.Try not to over do it with the fencing,the yotes will shy away from that.That's what I've learned.Good luck!


----------



## rifleroom

Semper Fi, thanks for sharing! I used to run a trap line when I was a boy on the Alapaha river. I trapped coons though, I never tried the coyotes. I am going to get back into it at my hunting club as we have many coyotes. Keep the good advice and experience coming cause I'm going to need it! thanks again.


----------



## SemperFi

Managed to get out there at daylight this morning and get 3 sets in before it got hot.  First set is a leg bone I found out there and I buried in the ground with a hole below it for the bait.  The other 2 are double dirt hole sets.  Picked up a lot of fresh droppings off the road today and put them in a freezer bag.  I also shortened my super stakes to 10 inches, which made them a lot easier to drive down to the swivel.  I still managed to bend my super heat treated driver though.  It looks like a banana now.  I'll get to leave these sets out for about 7 - 10 days and I plan on putting out a few more Tuesday.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## collardncornbread

Good photos. Looks like the ones the Pros have on their videos. 
 I re-made all my sets and really govered up the peat moss look. removed half of the trash-pile look and they still stole all my bait two more times avoiding the trap area. I think once was a fox and once was a possum. I havent seen the coyote tracks for 3 days now. 
I have decided to redo my traps.
I have decided to boil them again. and Wax them this time. Last time I just used Quick dye. They havent been dug up but I cant figure any other reason why I had so much activity and every time they avoided my pans. Unless they can smell something. That makes at least 10 baits stole. mabey more.


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks for the complements cornbread, but a pro I am far from.  I'm sure if we put some of barehunters or famlytrapperz's set pics up, we'd get a good laugh out of mine.  As far as your sets, I would say you're ok on scent.  I would think if scent were a problem they would just dig up the trap or avoid the set altogether.  I might would try and play around with trap placement.  You could also look at where they are stepping on your last set and take measurements off that and place your traps accordingly on your next sets.  Just a thouhgt.  As I've said, take my advice for what it is worth.

I do have a question for the Pro's.
I've been looking at the weather and it looks like my sets will see some rain either this weekend or first part of the week.  My question is, if we get enough rain to expose some of the trap, do you 1.  Just sift dirt over the exposed area?  2.  Pull trap out of ground and dig the bed again and reset it?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mlandrum

First of all, the hardest words for me to say is SEMPER FI, yes I am an x First Air Calvary Soldier of Vietnam !!! But I am enjoying the journal I'm in the process of getting all my trapping supplies together now so keep sending the info, it is helping this ole Preacher !!!!!


----------



## SemperFi

Mlandrum, looking at the time you served your alright in my book even if you didn't get in the right branch.  Just kidding.  I bet you have some stories to tell.

Went and checked traps today and there was nothing in them.  I did freshen up the backing on the 3 sets out there with some urine.  Thanks barehunter for the advice.  I also put in two step down dirt hole sets while I was out there.  The last picture is of some moss, that works pretty good for under rails if your in a pinch.  Grows all over the place out there where I'm trapping.  Been using it on the Duke trap, and it works pretty good.


----------



## Barehunter

Good looking stepdowns mlandrum!  Also good idea on the moss.  I frequently use something natural for underalls.


----------



## mlandrum

Barehunter said:


> Good looking stepdowns mlandrum!  Also good idea on the moss.  I frequently use something natural for underalls.



Bare, that's not me---I'm just getting my stuff together---That is the MARINES trap set  Hope mine do look that good when I get started though!!!!


----------



## Barehunter

mlandrum said:


> Bare, that's not me---I'm just getting my stuff together---That is the MARINES trap set  Hope mine do look that good when I get started though!!!!



Oops...right you are!


----------



## SemperFi

Had a coyote work one of my step downs from the back last night and get my bait.  Those are some smart jokers.  I just took a few old big logs and but over it and rebaited it.  There was a lot of sign and fresh droppings on the road this morning.  They must be liking this cooler weather.  I also pulled my three sets that had been out for a week and set them in different locations.  I made 2 more step down holes baited with the leftovers from a squirrel I killed in the backyard.  I also made another double dirt hole flat set.  Going to leave these out for another week and then pull them and take a break.  Well really I just want to concentrate on whitetails and let it cool down a little more.  I did learn a good bit this week though.

1.  After a few days of rain, it may be a good idea to test fire a trap.  I should have took barehunters advice.  They fired, but seemed pretty slow coming up through the clay.
2.  When bedding your trap, after you sift some dirt in your bed, try putting a little extra dirt on each side where your levers are going to be before you put your trap in the hole.  Really made it easier for me getting a rock solid bed.
3.  When using cable stakes you've made or modified, give them a good tug to set them once you've drove them in.  When I was pulling traps this morning, had one that the cable came out of the ferrel.  That would have been a lost trap.


----------



## collardncornbread

*Back to the starting line.*











I pulled all my traps a couple days ago to plow and lime the food plots. It still isnt open season yet except for private land, I recon the experienced trappers know best. So I am showing a few pics of my temp. setup for waxing my traps. I had not done this before and I think I was getting busted. Mabey the coyotes gan smell the metal rusting.My soil is about a 6ph normally and that will rust metal pretty fast.
I have a stainless bowl from Walmart, and 8# of gulfwax. It is about 3" from the top. I didn't have it smoking but it does have a gentle roll. When I submerged the traps they seemed to boil, but It looked more like air escaping from the laminations and the screw holes. I had quick dye already on them and some of it came off and colored the wax. Mabey there isnt any smell left from it. This is my skinning and fish cleaning shed. I may enclose it and put a small wood heater in before long. I have ordered another dozen mb550s from Mark and I will either use walnut or a natural dye to boil them. I dont think I like the Quick dye. I am still in class on this so any corrective criticism will be well taken.
CC
C


----------



## SemperFi

Had coyote #3 wearing a 550 bracelet this morning.  Another young female.   At least I'm taking out the puppy makers.  She was in one of the step downs I made Friday, baited with squirrel fur and guts and a little Hiawatha Valley.  Also had a little yote urine splashed on the backing.  Also had the bait stole out of 2 other step downs.  Didn't see any tracks, so I'm guessing it may have been grinners.  The sad thing is I've spent more time trapping this year than bow hunting.  It's going to be hard to take a break.


----------



## famlytraprz

SemperFi said:


> Thanks for the complements cornbread, but a pro I am far from.  I'm sure if we put some of barehunters or famlytrapperz's set pics up, we'd get a good laugh out of mine.  As far as your sets, I would say you're ok on scent.  I would think if scent were a problem they would just dig up the trap or avoid the set altogether.  I might would try and play around with trap placement.  You could also look at where they are stepping on your last set and take measurements off that and place your traps accordingly on your next sets.  Just a thouhgt.  As I've said, take my advice for what it is worth.
> 
> I do have a question for the Pro's.
> I've been looking at the weather and it looks like my sets will see some rain either this weekend or first part of the week.  My question is, if we get enough rain to expose some of the trap, do you 1.  Just sift dirt over the exposed area?  2.  Pull trap out of ground and dig the bed again and reset it?  Thanks in advance.


Just sift dirt over the exposed trap but make sure the dirts match in your trap bed, you can't have a two-toned trap bed and catch a coyote.  As far as re-luring or re-baiting, don't reapply anything, except a dash of pee.  In these warm temps, a bait or lure should be effective for 2-weeks even with a little rain.   Rob


----------



## collardncornbread

Im glad you started this thread. It has helped me to work out a few mistakes I had been making. Here is my first coyote and the set that he was caught in the day before he got caught. This is one of the traps I boiled and waxed two days ago. This is the same place I have had about 8-10 baits stole over the last month.
Sure is a good feeling when I finaly put all the right things in the right place. I hope a few more of these on my place gone and mabey the fawns will be better off. And mabey when the weather cools off a little more I can make my trap money back.
Black powder season starts for me in about 4 weeks and I seem to be like someone else on here said. Pre-occupied with the trapping. and Enjoying it...
CC


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks for the reply famlytraprz and congrats cornbread.  Thats what I wanted this thread to be.  A place for me to learn and anyone else that is starting out to learn.  

Checked traps this morning and the only activity was on the remake from the catch on Monday morning.  I basically made a backing out of the loose grass in the catch circle and made a double dirt hole since she flattened out my step down that was there.  There was loose grass sitting on top of the trap where it looks like they were digging in the backing when I got there this morning.  They also worked on one of the dirt holes and got the stick out with the bait.  I cleaned the area back out and rebaited the hole they worked.


----------



## Cutbait Robin

Hey Y'all, I haven't posted in a loooong time. This thread caught my interest. Thought I'd throw a link out there for trapping supplies. The company is Fur Harvester's Trading Post. They have just about everything for trapping, hound hunting, and predator calling. They put out a good catalog. LOTS of books and DVDs targeting specific varmits and furbearers. Almost every brand name trap offered, trap repair supplies, scents, just about everything. One book some of you may want to look at is "Adjustment of Leg Hold Traps for Greater Profit" by Charles L. Dobbins. Lots of info on adjustment of pans, dogs, springs, etc... only 80 pages, but packed with info. Web link below...

www.fntpost.com
phone 989-727-8727

FYI, I'd stay AWAY from Montana Trap Company traps... I've found the pans and dogs are easily bent.


----------



## SemperFi

Coyote #4 this morning in my remake from Monday.  Another female, but she has been the biggest I've caught.  All of my sets had been worked this week.  The one they dug the back out of and I put limbs over, they knocked the limbs out of the way and got the bait.  My other double dirt hole flat set, they dug one of the holes out from the side.  One set had the pan exposed where it looks like they dug in the trap bed some.  The last set the bait was stolen twice this week and when I went to pull the trap today I figured out why.  Some clay had gotten under the pan and it wouldn't fire.  I used a trapper's cap.  I guess I'm going to be putting moss under all the pans now, along with using the trappers cap.  Pulled all traps today and going to take a break.  No promises though.  I may sneak a few sets out here and there.  I'm going to at least take the next two weeks off and get my gear in order and deer hunt some.  Order #4 also on the way from MTP.  Don't tell the wife.


----------



## javery

You're doing great!My wife get's mad too when the ups man shows up with a mtp box.I'm glad she had to work today.


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks Javery.  The last shipment actually showed up while the wife was pulling in the driveway.  She got out of the car and said, "Aren't you going to help her with that box, it looks heavy" and rolled her eyes.  Told the UPS lady I needed her to show up about 15 min ago.  I just went ahead and took my box to the back porch.  The wife don't mind, she just gives me a hard time about my "toys" for hunting.


----------



## SemperFi

I was reading on another forum about keeping the feet off your catches and using them at a flat set with some gland lure on them.  I know the feet also have some glands in them.  It also talked about combing the animal and keeping the loose fur to use at a new set when you make one.  Makes sense.  Give the coyotes a familiar smell to make them feel at ease at the set.  Just wondering if anybody else has tried this or use this technique and had any comments on it.


----------



## SemperFi

Below are a few books that are a good read for someone starting out.  I really enjoyed them.  Might try and put a few sets out tomorrow in between the morning hunt and afternoon hunt.  Kept the lower legs, tail, and heart from the doe I killed Tuesday evening.  Going to try some of those along with some other baits in some dirt hole sets.


----------



## corona

*Good Thread*

Good read Mr. Fi.  

I'm a fan of your journal and look forward to your updates and stuff.  

Here's to hoping you are seeing more fawns, quail and turkeys on your land in the future and good trapping as well.


----------



## drenalin08

Keep up the great work!


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks corona and drenalin.  Made myself take the last two weeks off.  I didn't set any sets the other week.  Going to try and get out there tomorrow morning after work and set all my traps.  I got the locations in my mind, just going to start setting and quit when I get tired.  If I don't get them all out tomorrow, I'll finish up Wednesday after the morning hunt.  I'll keep the journal updated when traps are set and the daily checks.  Made two dozen pogo anchors, so going to give them a try as well.


----------



## SemperFi

Managed to get 4 sets out Tuesday.  Nothing on the check yesterday, but today had one trap set off with no critter in it.  Coyote hair in the trap jaws and what looks to be a shot of urine next to the bait hole.  Hair was pretty close to the off set and I didn't see any lunge marks, so I don't know it was a pull out or a roll.  There is a piece of deer leg in the hole with urine and violator 7 on the backing.  Trap reset and rebedded.  See what happens.


----------



## SemperFi

I had a big boar coon this morning in my trap that I rebedded yesterday.  That joker was meaner that some of the coyotes I've caught.  On another set the pan was exposed some.  Looks like something was digging around a little bit.  I covered the pan back up and left that set alone.  I remade the set the coon was in.  I don't know how that will work out trying to catch coyotes in a trap that has caught a coon.  Any suggestions on that from the pros?  Should I just pull the trap and make a new set with a clean trap near by?


----------



## Trapper Glatzer

For those of you that are worried about odors, use one of the scent eliminators made for deer humters that you can get at any WalMart. I have found Lethal and Dead Down Wind to both work extremely well especially if I am sweating. I also spray where I kneel even if I use a kneeling pad/ knee pads etc....This stuff it terrific at masking scent. By the way SemperFi, Thank you for serving your country, from an old Force Recon Marine from The Vietnam Era.


----------



## SemperFi

Trapper Glatzer said:


> For those of you that are worried about odors, use one of the scent eliminators made for deer humters that you can get at any WalMart. I have found Lethal and Dead Down Wind to both work extremely well especially if I am sweating. I also spray where I kneel even if I use a kneeling pad/ knee pads etc....This stuff it terrific at masking scent. By the way SemperFi, Thank you for serving your country, from an old Force Recon Marine from The Vietnam Era.



l appreciate the kind words Trapper Glatzer, but I believe your the one who deserves the thank you for your service.  Thank You!


----------



## SemperFi

Found this on another forum. Coyotes rolling and digging some mock sets with no trap.  Just click on the images. Thought it was pretty interesting and I would share. 

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/3404380/1


----------



## winchester pre64

cool find SemperFi.  thanks for you service.  i really am enjoying your experience i to am a new trapper.  well starting again after about 25 years.  back then there were not coyotes in GA, we trapped coon, beaver, fox, and every once in a while a mink.  focusing on coyotes at the deer lease now, hope to get a few cat in dec.


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks winchester and good luck to you.  Pulled traps yesterday.  Going to start resetting traps tomorrow.  Want to get them all out working this week.  Between me and my buddy, we should be able to keep em out and checked for the next two and half weeks.  Interesting week.  We had a dozer out there all week working on the roads, so I don't know if that changed the coyotes patterns.  Also I think the increased human activity of deer season is also changing their patterns.  I also had a few hunters walk up on me while making a few of my sets.  They said they heard hammering and figured they would come see what was going on.  They were all for me trapping and seemed very interested in it, but it worries me about to many people walking by my traps during the day making their own checks.  I've made certain I stayed away from anybodies stands and I didn't step anybodies toes.  The trap the pan was exposed on wouln't go off when I pulled it.  Dirt under the pan.  Only reiterated my need to use a natural under rail with my trappers cap.  I've been putting mostly dirt hole sets in, with bait in the hole and urine and gland lure on the backings.  Almost every set the stick with gland lure has gone missing or found near the set.  Going to throw some flat sets with gland lure in the mix this time.


----------



## SemperFi

Played around this week with some DP's.  Baited them with cheap dry cat food, peanut butter, minnie marshmellows, and topped off with outlaw.  Caught these two which were case skinned and put in the freezer.  Waiting on my fleshing knife to get here and I'm going to try my hand at tanning some hides.  Hopefully I'll be able to get back after some yotes next week.


----------



## johnweaver

Great Work!!!  Keep em Coming!!!


----------



## nockemstiff

Fantastic thread


----------



## Buck Roar

I just set my first trap today. Hoping to have something in it. Do you mind if I update on here to


----------



## SemperFi

Buck Roar said:


> I just set my first trap today. Hoping to have something in it. Do you mind if I update on here to



That's fine buddy. Good luck to ya.


----------



## brandonsc

awesome thread i'm gonna keep reading good luck man


----------



## SemperFi

Got my raccoons fleshed, on stretchers, and salted.  Going to let them set for a few days and dry and try to get any meat off that I missed.  Just got to decide now what type of tan to do.  It's between chemical and alum.


----------



## Buck Roar

Caught a 16 pound boar coon today in a live trap. pics will come soon


----------



## SemperFi

Buck Roar said:


> Caught a 16 pound boar coon today in a live trap. pics will come soon



Congrats buddy. That takes me back to my childhood. I remember checking rabbit boxes before I went to school. My first raccoon was caught in a live trap. I would suggest you looking at getting a few dog proof traps in the future when you can if your interested in catching raccoons. They're a good stepping stone between live traps and foothold traps. Good luck. Keep those pics coming in.


----------



## Buck Roar

Thanks I am thinking about getting some dogproof Duke traps.


----------



## Buck Roar

here is the pic more to come


----------



## Buck Roar

Got another coon in trap pics to come.


----------



## Buck Roar

Here are the pics probably a 14 pound boar coon.


----------



## SemperFi

Haven't put any footholds in the ground since the first part of November.  Here lately, between work, weather, and my house is pending sale I haven't had the time.  I couldn't stand it anymore today and went in the backyard after the rain and made a bobcat cubby.  Seen it on trapperman and figured I would give it a try.  Squirrel and GHII for bait and a squirrel tail hanging above the trap for flagging.


----------



## Buck Roar

how did you make that. Hoping to catch a bobcat.


----------



## SemperFi

Buck Roar said:


> how did you make that. Hoping to catch a bobcat.



http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubb...676/BOBCATS_Building_Bobcat_Cubbie#Post242676


----------



## Buck Roar

Thanks


----------



## SemperFi

Got 8 footholds in the ground today after work. I'm pooped. It's not fun getting old. Hopefully the weather will play nice and I can get a few songdogs the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Buck Roar

i bought a new duke #2 today.i am setting out both tomorrow with canine select and red fox urine on it


----------



## SemperFi

Had two waiting on me this morning.  First one was a big male.  Only had two toes in the trap.  Caught him on a double dirt hole with egg yoke and Violater 7 down one hole and GHII down the other.  Yote urine splashed on the backing and the egg shell left for a visual attractor.

Second yote was another male and a little smaller.  Full pad catch.  The set was a big flashy dirt hole with a squirrel tail, GHII, and yodel dog in the hole.  I covered the entrance with a wad of grass.  Yote urine splashed on the backing and a little yodel dog on the tree limb above the set.

Remade both of them.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

Sweet!!!! Congrats man!


----------



## javery

Good looking yotes!I got some eggs that I rotted down for a little over a year,mixed a couple other things with it.Gonna try it  next time I get out.


----------



## GAGE

looking good, congrats!


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks everyone.  Had this girl waiting for me this morning in the remake I caught the big male in.  She was barking and howling the whole time.  I could hear her at the camp.  There was another coyote sitting there looking at her.  It took off when I started coming up the hill.  I don't know the exact time coyotes mate, but it looked like she was in heat.


----------



## william johnson

I have enjoyed reading this keep up the good work!!


----------



## randjj1

*new to the sport*

I have read the thread and I think I am ready to give it a try.  It's my first year in a hunting club and it is over run with coyotes.  They said to trap them all if I can.  I was thinking of going online to amazon.com and buying a half dozen Dukes #2, some dye and wax.  I have some of the other odds and ends around the house to get me started.  Do you think this is the best way to go?  I am open for suggestions.  Thanks for starting this thread
Rob


----------



## SemperFi

randjj1 said:


> I have read the thread and I think I am ready to give it a try.  It's my first year in a hunting club and it is over run with coyotes.  They said to trap them all if I can.  I was thinking of going online to amazon.com and buying a half dozen Dukes #2, some dye and wax.  I have some of the other odds and ends around the house to get me started.  Do you think this is the best way to go?  I am open for suggestions.  Thanks for starting this thread
> Rob



Read as much as you can and spend some time on YouTube. Once you get your traps, practice bedding them in the backyard before you go out to make your sets for critters. Good luck.


----------



## SemperFi

Went out to check and pull traps this morning.  I'll be moving all week, so I won't have the time to check them.  We sold our house, praise the Lord.  Had this fellow this morning.  First fox I've seen out there in a few years.  Caught him on a walk through post set.  Yote urine splashed on the log and a small hole poked in the dirt with violator 7 down it.  Stick and yote dropping set on other side of trap.  Hopefully I'll get back after em in a few weeks.


----------



## GAGE

You do an awesome job of blending, congrats!


----------



## randjj1

Thanks for the advice.  I am learning lots from your posts.  I have a question about coyote pelts, is there any sort of market for them or do you just keep them for your own personal use?  Congrats on selling your house especially in this current market.


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks Gage.  I did want' to show side by side comparisons of a Duke #2 and a MB550 for anybody new looking to buy traps.  MB is on the left, Duke is on the right.  The Duke will catch coyotes, but you get what you pay for.  I've caught one coyote with the Duke.  She wasn't very big, and I had to do some adjustments and bending to get in back in shape before resetting.  All MB's have been reset with no adjustments after a catch.  Just trying to help anybody else just getting started.


----------



## Buck Roar

I just bought 2 duke # 2. I am hoping to get something soon


----------



## whitetaildoe85

http://m1293.photobucket.com/albumv.../IMG_20130119_124810_zps9a778c02.jpg.html?o=0 
your egg trick worked...after a week of setting in the rain oddly. first coyote I am happy happy happy!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## SemperFi

whitetaildoe85 said:


> http://m1293.photobucket.com/albumv.../IMG_20130119_124810_zps9a778c02.jpg.html?o=0
> your egg trick worked...after a week of setting in the rain oddly. first coyote I am happy happy happy!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_



Congrats.  That looks like a good size one.  Now your cooking with peanut oil. LOL


----------



## SemperFi

Got six in the ground today. Hopefully the rain will hold off for a week.


----------



## javery

SemperFi said:


> Got six in the ground today. Hopefully the rain will hold off for a week.



 Tell me about it man,I haven't set any since the holidays cause it's been so wet and my work schedule.Gonna try to get out tomorrow and set some.Hope it don't snow like they're calling for.


----------



## SemperFi

Sign sort of dried up around most of my sets. Two of my sets were worked some this morning. Looks like it was by coons. I did pull a few today and set on some fresh sign. Put in a few flashy dirt holes and my first attempt at a charred scent post.  Probably pull a few more dirt hole sets tomorrow and put in some flat sets on fresher sign since there's a good chance of rain Thursday.


----------



## SemperFi

Went and checked traps early this morning before the rain started.  Moving my traps Tuesday and Wednesday to fresh sign payed off.  Caught this coyote and bobcat not 25 yards from each other on each side of the road.  I guess this is my first double.  Both were female.  This was also my first bobcat.

Coyote was caught on the charred scent post.  I basically pounded a small piece of firewood in the ground.  I then piled some pinestraw and small sticks around it and caught it on fire.  I let it burn out and squirted urine on it to make sure it was out.  Also put some violator 7 on top of the wood.

Bobcat was caught on a flat set.  I put two traps at this one on 45 degree angles.  Yote urine and GHII at this one.  Picture is not that good.  I couldn't get her to be still to save my life.

Pogo anchors sure did prove themselves today.  I've been using 10 inch pogos in the hard clay, and 18 inch super stakes in the softer stuff.  The coyote was doing flips when I pulled up, and the bobcat was a back foot catch.  She was running from one side of the circle to the other, putting a lot of force on the anchor.


----------



## J L

Nice work!


----------



## Buck Roar

Congrats. You are working them yotes. Nice cat


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks guys. Had a bunch of soup bowls today to play with.  Good thing I got a bucket of dry dirt out there last week. I put my traps from my catches back in and had to clean out two more trap beds and reset them.  Sifted a little dirt over remaining sets. They're calling for rain Monday and Tuesday, so I'll probably just pull traps Sunday regardless and let it dry out some.


----------



## jbemory

Been following your journal and really enjoy it!  I don't trap, but thinking about giving it a try.  Keep the journal going and good luck!


----------



## flatheadfisherman

Just read your complete journal. Awesome. I used to trap growing up in West Virginia but stopped when I moved to Florida. Thanks for posting your adventures. Brings back a lot of great memories.


----------



## Illinoisbound

I am a newbie this year myself.  I ordered 12 MB550 rubber jaws, tools, and bait/lure.  I have caught 2 grey foxes, 4 coons, and 1 coyote so far.  My main problem is I keep getting the pans uncovered and have had a couple of my traps completely dug up.  Also traps seem not to fire after a hard rain.  Other than that I have been happy with my success since starting 2/3's of the way through the season.  I am taking all the scent precautions and bedding the traps well.  However if it makes a difference I am usinf Formula 1 trap dip and not Logwood Dye and wax.  I have missed a lot of catches though on sets that were worked and it gets a little flustrating.  Any tips that you have learned will be grately appreciated.


----------



## SemperFi

Thank you everyone.  Glad ya'll are enjoying the journal.  Illinoisbound, first of all, nice signature.  When I first started out I had a few pans exposed from critters pawing at the trap.  I believe my problem was bedding.  I believe I wasn't getting the jaws stable enough.  I started really packing the dirt around my trap and taking my finger tips and really packing around the jaws to keep them stable.  I also curl my fingers under the jaws from the outside of the trap and really make sure that the dirt under the jaws get real packed down.  I don't stop packing until that trap will not move no matter where I touch it, from the jaws to the levers.  I also had problems with traps not firing after a rain.  I started using moss or waded up grass as under rails on every trap.  This will keep the dirt from settling under the pan after a rain.  It will also give you a little more pan tension, meaning the animal will have to step a little harder on the pan to make it fire.  This will also help a little with misfired traps.  As far as formula one goes, I've personally never used it.  From what I have read though, I would say that the majority of land trappers do not like it.  Using log wood and wax I have never had a trap dug up or flipped.  I've only had the pan pawed at and exposed, but like I said I believe that was a bedding issue and not a scent issue.  I pulled those traps and set them at a different location and caught critters with them.  Good luck to you and I hope this helps some.


----------



## Illinoisbound

Thanks for the info.  I was told not to boil rubber jaw traps but what do I know.


----------



## SemperFi

Illinoisbound said:


> Thanks for the info.  I was told not to boil rubber jaw traps but what do I know.



I missed that part. Sorry. I don't know about rubber jaws. You might be better PM ing barehunter about that.


----------



## SemperFi

To wet for me to trap this week so made me a trapping trailer to pull behind the 4 wheeler. Had most of the stuff laying around so it only cost me a few 2X4's.


----------



## Droptine1969

SemperFi said:


> To wet for me to trap this week so made me a trapping trailer to pull behind the 4 wheeler. Had most of the stuff laying around so it only cost me a few 2X4's.



Improvise, Adapt and Overcome Marine!

Looks great!


----------



## weekender

I am not a trapper, but this thread sure makes me want to try it. I really appreciate all the pics and info and just taking us along for the ride. Totally awesome thread. THANKS for your time spent sharing.


----------



## SemperFi

Well I had the truck loaded yesterday getting ready to go out and set traps, and it got where it hurt to breath. Went up to where my wife works and turns out I have pneumonia. I guess that's going to end my season since where closing on our new house March 7.  I wanted to run one more line right before we closed, since the wife already has a pretty long honey do list made up.  I guess I'm going to conclude the journal right here. I want to thank everyone that contributed and tagged along for the ride. The good Lord blessed me this first season with 8 coyotes, 4 raccoon, 1 bobcat, and 1 grey fox.  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## javery

You done good man. Pneumonia's no joke,get healed up and get back after'em next season.


----------



## weekender

congrats on a fine season, thanks for taking us along for the ride


----------



## Buck Roar

Congrats on a good season.  Hope you get better soon


----------

